# Grey cloudy slime on driftwood?



## brightstar123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have a new tank that is cycling at the moment, it was filled last Thursday so it's on day 5. It has large pieces of driftwood and is about 60% planted. We have noticed that over the last 2 days there is some cloudy white-grey slime growing on the wood and it is become quite extensive. 
Here is a link to a bad photo of the slime!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11399549804/
The wood was soaked before use but not for ages, about two weeks. One piece is still a bit buoyant. 
I've googled this and have seen varying opinions. Some say you must remove the wood and boil it again, some say it's a fungus that's harmless and will go away on its own eventually. Some say it will kill algae eaters while some say it's ok for fish to eat! 
Can anyone identify this unpleasant-looking slime?! If so, do we need to remove it and what's the best way to do this? I'd rather not get the wood out of the tank as it's very big and already has java ferns etc tied onto it. 
Any advice very appreciated! Thank you


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

brightstar123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a new tank that is cycling at the moment, it was filled last Thursday so it's on day 5. It has large pieces of driftwood and is about 60% planted. We have noticed that over the last 2 days there is some cloudy white-grey slime growing on the wood and it is become quite extensive.
> Here is a link to a bad photo of the slime!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11399549804/
> ...


I can't identify it, but I've had similiar slimy white funguses on driftwoods before and it never seemed to harm anything. I'm trying to remember what it was (probably endler's) but some of my fish seemed to enjoy it when it was in season lol.


----------



## flynruff (May 15, 2013)

I just left it alone on my wood. Took a couple of weeks and it went away all by itself.
My research leads me to believe it is a type of bacteria and just the wood 'cycling'.
Apparently snails love to eat it too.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

flynruff said:


> I just left it alone on my wood. Took a couple of weeks and it went away all by itself.
> My research leads me to believe it is a type of bacteria and just the wood 'cycling'.
> Apparently snails love to beat it too.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk



I agree.


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

I've got a couple 5gal buckets soaking manzanita and its growing on them as well. Very common, and not a problem. I've had this on mopani and Malaysian woods too. You shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Shrimp love eating it too


----------

